
A Juicy $3k Mistake: Starting with a Product Before Market Validation - nocodebcn
https://phoenixdown.co/product-before-market-validation/
======
nocodebcn
We all know juice is a healthy drink. But sometimes, juice can make a business
fail.

This is the story about a Bangkok guy’s juicy mistake

------
Nextgrid
If it makes you feel any better, Juicero's mistake was way more juicy. 3k is
nothing in comparison.

